# Iar atunci?



## mikasa_90

Ceau

Ce inseamna ''iar atunci''?


Mersi mult


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Cred că depinde mult de context.

În engleză, cred că aş spune "Then what?"


----------



## viuchi

Buna. Poti sa dai un context?


----------



## mikasa_90

Da .

Este: Iar atunci cand erai fericit

cand erai fericit= when you was happy


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Ah, atunci e diferit: "iar" = "şi"

Şi atunci când erai fericit = _And when you *were *happy_... (nu e o propoziţie întreagă, ai grijă).


----------



## mikasa_90

And atunci?

It could mean ''well''.


----------



## Blue Butterflies

"atunci" usually means "then". In your sentence, it's "atunci când" and it just means *when*.


----------



## Deea

Forse ti aiuta/o:

iar = ancora, di nuovo


----------

